# Speed limits



## Tincup61 (Oct 9, 2012)

Safety. People get crazy with super lightweight arrows and end up blowing the arrows or bows up. Also keeps the playing field even.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Helps level the playing field.


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Understandable but how is a bow shooting 300 fps different than shooting fat arrows? I get the safety in case of it missing and bouncing around


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Speed limits require you dial in the correct yardage.


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

mrp said:


> Speed limits require you dial in the correct yardage.


 not sure I understand as any speed requires you to dial in yardage


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife is small (25" draw) and shoots 44 pounds. It is hard for her to achieve 280fps. Some girls she shoots with are 6" tall and shoot 60 pounds, they could easily shoot 330fps or more. The faster arrow has a lot more forgiveness when judging distance. Back in the 80's people were shooting crazy light arrows, 12 strand fast flight strings and really high poundage. Bows were blowing up and pieces were flying! Arrows were going completely thru targets. These rules evolved because of problems that developed over the years. Why does the NFL regulate the air pressure in a football? Why do you have a speed limit while operating a motor vehicle? In reality, you would be more accurate if you shot less poundage and placed emphasis on your form.


----------



## Tincup61 (Oct 9, 2012)

jdw2920 said:


> Understandable but how is a bow shooting 300 fps different than shooting fat arrows? I get the safety in case of it missing and bouncing around


It's not a case of arrows bouncing around its a case of people shooting too light underspined arrows and the arrows coming apart.


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Gotcha just sucks for the people that want to 3d and hunt I thought the point was to get the most out of a bow not water it down


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Tincup61 said:


> It's not a case of arrows bouncing around its a case of people shooting too light underspined arrows and the arrows coming apart.


Is there an association that allows anything like you are stating here ? That stuff happened in the 80s and 90s, we are long past that. The IBO has a 5 gr per pound rule that limits light underspined arrows. With that said the ASA has a SPEED rule and for me that is 280 fps. The speed rule makes it the same for almost everybody in the class to achieve that speed. In the IBO my bow shoots 302 with a 5 gr per pound limit but a tall person with a longer draw could shoot the same bow and be 20 or 30 fps faster than me so the speed limit makes it more of a level playing field. JMO


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

so everyone can get a trophy?


----------



## Tincup61 (Oct 9, 2012)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Is there an association that allows anything like you are stating here ? That stuff happened in the 80s and 90s, we are long past that. The IBO has a 5 gr per pound rule that limits light underspined arrows. With that said the ASA has a SPEED rule and for me that is 280 fps. The speed rule makes it the same for almost everybody in the class to achieve that speed. In the IBO my bow shoots 302 with a 5 gr per pound limit but a tall person with a longer draw could shoot the same bow and be 20 or 30 fps faster than me so the speed limit makes it more of a level playing field. JMO


I shoot asa and understand the speed rule. As far as an organization allowing I don't know of any however I've seen quite a few trying to get as much speed as they can at local tournaments shooting unsafe arrows. If ASA did not have a speed limit you'd see it there also. If you look at my earlier post I also said it was to level the field.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I was a speed freak when I started 3d and I had a destroyer 350 and light 326 grain arrows and it shot from 345fps to 352 fps depending on the poundage of the bow. I was able to win my share of local stuff in the open class with a 5 pin sight. There was one guy that I simply could not beat, he beat me from 10 to 20 points every time I shot against him, finally I got to shoot with him in a group and it changed me forever. His target bow was only shooting 274 fps and he simply killed me that day, I had no idea that someone could actually guess targets within a half yard all day freaking long. I was used to missing my yardage by 3 to 7 yards all the time and still hitting decent.

I am now a asa shooter and have been shooting right at 290 fps for a long time, it has helped me learn how to judge targets and be a strong shooter. Until you get the speed out of your head and take that commitment to learning how to do things you will not understand.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I think speed limits are there to maintain a playing field that has boundaries and it also has the added benefit of keeping target damage under control. 
In known distance classes speed isn't a factor. I have no problem competing in men's Senior Known with 270 fps. 

If I remember correctly the man that won ASA's Open A SOY last year shot arrows that did travel at max speed however I could easily be wrong. 

If you can shoot fast you can use a bigger diameter arrow, heavier overall and more tip weight all of which can help score points.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

nochance said:


> so everyone can get a trophy?



 What?


----------



## Tincup61 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kstigall said:


> What?


I was about to ask the same thing


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Competitive archery is just that, a competition. Real competition has rules to make winning as much as possible about skill. 
Worst thing tht ever happened to competition 3d archery was throwing out the speed limit. 
This from a 31 inch draw guy that can easily shoot 70lbs.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

More than one potentially very good 3D'er has fallen off the map because of their misunderstanding of where speed fit within the 3D game. 

You can have the fastest car on the track by a wide margin but if you can't out drive the other guys on the track you wont be successful.........


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

There should be an arrow dia restriction too... I mean if we are leveling the playing field. I wish I could get Triple X's to shoot in the 280's


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Tincup61 said:


> I was about to ask the same thing


seems like many want to keep dropping the speed limit to what they are shooting, I know Kent is short DL(and a damn good shot) and I'm not very long either. I shoot unknown and work at judging but some do not. I see the need for a level playing field it seems some just want to keep dropping and dropping. Imagine the NFL if we limited it to 6'1" 240 lbs max :mg: 
I take pride in knowing i can beat the guys that shoot 340 fps(IBO)


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yea I enjoyed shooting but seems too expensive to fool w all these crazy rules I wish I was able to shoot my bow setup for hunting and just go shoot and have a chance to place well


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

jdw2920 said:


> Yea I enjoyed shooting but seems too expensive to fool w all these crazy rules I wish I was able to shoot my bow setup for hunting and just go shoot and have a chance to place well


I had my bow decked out with side bars, fancy sight etc at Erie a few years back. One of the guys in my group had his hunting bow minus the broadheads. Had his little 6" stabilizer even had a bow mount quiver and arrows on his bow. He smoked me and i think ended up taking second.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Tincup61 said:


> Safety. People get crazy with super lightweight arrows and end up blowing the arrows or bows up. Also keeps the playing field even.





carlosii said:


> Helps level the playing field.


Both of these.

:thumbs_up


----------

